# Todays fun and adventures



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Found a soft spot out in the woods while getting some trees out...sunk right up to the axle and the front tire was completely under the mud. Tried using the 856 to pull it out...this is how far we got it


















ended up getting the 7405 to pull it out it even had a hard time. Took two hours...


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have had my FWA tractor for 3 years now. I used to brag about how I never been stuck with it. Till this winter. Just today in fact I got stuck twice. Iam glad I have the loader on the tractor. I have always been able to get unstuck my self pushing or pulling with the loader and putting the diff lock and sometimes a little digging. Sometimes it can take between 1-2 hours but have always got back out.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Out of curiosity why were you out there in the first place?


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Dad stuck ours while bush hogging. Hit a spot of peat moss and it just sunk. I laughed when we went to pull it out because dad had to scoot the frogs off the seat lol


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> Out of curiosity why were you out there in the first place?


Under the pics he said getting some trees out.

I've bought a few loads of firewood as of late. I can't even get in our woods till I get the engine replaced in our tracked skid steer. It was treacherous enough just walking thru it the other day marking trees. Still have a foot of snow in the woods with a couple of inches of slush under it and maybe even ice under that.


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

mlappin said:


> Under the pics he said getting some trees out.
> 
> I've bought a few loads of firewood as of late. I can't even get in our woods till I get the engine replaced in our tracked skid steer. It was treacherous enough just walking thru it the other day marking trees. Still have a foot of snow in the woods with a couple of inches of slush under it and maybe even ice under that.


Sounds like you could use one of these Marty? They look awesome.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Me too.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

askinner said:


> Sounds like you could use one of these Marty? They look awesome.


I've seen those before, a guy in the next town over has one of these: http://www.multitekinc.com/gallery/firewood-processors/P5270002

He sales firewood by the cord. Has metal racks built that holds exactly a cord. Loads em on a trailer with a skid steer then hauls racks and skid steer. Leaves the racks and brings another when that one is empty. I think he said he has 3000 racks full right now drying for next winter. He clear cuts woods for construction projects etc.

I had WoodEze fire wood processor when I was selling camp fire wood. Split to small for my OWB so I sold it back to my uncle, I should have kept it as it's trashed now.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Can't move in our woods yet. -25 C last night (-15 f I think) so the frost is good and deep but the snow is still waist deep or more. Supposed to get another 12" on Weds.

My favourite time of year logging is now, makes for nice clean logs for the mill.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Don't tear up the woods either....well if you don't get buried..


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

We are good at getting unstuck. Quite common for us...every tractor has a chain on it.


----------

